# problema con l'installazione di kde

## AssassinCreed

ciaoo!!! rieccomi , allora io dopo che ho riavviato il pc , ho creato un nuovo utente , poi ho installato xorg-x11

```
emerge xorg-x11
```

poi ho dato

```
X -configure
```

ma mi ha rilevato un errore

```
fatal server error:

caught signal 11. server aborting
```

sono andato in 

```
/etc/make.conf
```

ed ho aggiunto la video_cards e INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics"

poi

```
# env-update

# source /etc/profile

```

```
# /etc/init.d/hald start

# rc-update add hald default

```

poi 

```
startx
```

ma non è andato , schermo nero per un po di tempo e poi sono tornato nella linea di comando di prima ( #_ )

intanto devo risolvere il problema del server error ma nn so come , e poi   :Rolling Eyes:  bhooo , cosa altro devo fare?

----------

## AssassinCreed

se vi può essere di aiuto , ho provato a fare

```
# X -retro -config /root/xorg.conf.new
```

la schermata bianca puntinata con il mouse l'ho vista , il mouse funziona perfettamente, se faccio startx non succede nulla, quello che ho detto prima, emerge kde-meta , dopo il calcolo delle dipendenze mi compaiono delle scritte in verde, tipo delle possibilità

```
net-wireless/bluez-4.66-r1

kde-base/solid-4.4

kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.4.4

kde-meta
```

io praticamente kde ancora lo devo installare , penso che xorg funzioni , dato che la schermata bianca la vedo ed il mouse funziona

che ne dite?

----------

## AssassinCreed

ragazzi , ho aggiunto nel /etc/make.conf      nella USE:

```
+extras
```

al comando emerge kde-meta , il processo è partito mi ha dato prima una serie di scritte in rosso , adesso sta lavorando il pc , mi trovo a 4/410 , alcune volte continua a darmi delle scritte rosse , ma credo non siano errori perchè mi dice solamente 

```
use flag ...altre cose che nn sono riuscito a leggere e poi + extras
```

 sta installando kde , o ho fatto qualche casino?

----------

## AssassinCreed

niente , mi ha dato errore quando è arrivato a 20/410 ,mi ha detto 

```
use flag cannot start "+";+extras
```

o una cosa del genere , questo è quello che sono riuscito a leggere , mi potete aiutare?

----------

## ago

Benvenuto nel forum...

TI ricordo che non dovresti scrivere messaggi consecutivamente ma editare il precedente...detto questo passiamo al problema

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge xorg-x11
> ```
> ...

 

Suppondendo che tu stia installando la versione stabile di Xorg non hai bisogno di un xorg.conf ma la configurazione avviene automaticamente con hal.

 *AssassinCreed wrote:*   

> sono andato in 
> 
> ```
> /etc/make.conf
> ```
> ...

 beh stando alla guida dovresti configurare quelle variabili prima di emergere Xorg in modo da installare i driver che specifichi..quindi ti consiglio di rivedere le variabili e lanciare un aggiornamento, quindi personalmente ti consiglio:

```
INPUT_DEVICES="mouse keyboard evdev synaptics"
```

ovviamente synaptics se hai un dispositivo del genere e successivamente 

```
emerge -DuNav xorg-x11
```

----------

## AssassinCreed

scusa per i post consecutivi , veramente non lo sapevo   :Embarassed:   hem...fatto questo posso installare kde ? lo faccio con

```
emerge kde-meta
```

??

----------

## AssassinCreed

scusatemi per questo post ma ci sto capendo ben poco,  con tutti questi link , dunque se ho ben capito io dovrei seguire perfettamente questa quida

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/xorg-config.xml

successivamente questa

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/it/desktop/kde/kde4-guide.xml

infine riavvio ed ho un sistema funzionante a tutti gli effetti con il desktop, sbaglio?

----------

## ciro64

Ma.. che videocard è?

```

# lspci| grep -i vga

# grep VIDE /etc/make.conf
```

----------

## AssassinCreed

ma , secondo me il problema non sta nella video cards , perchè quella l'ho impostata come dice l'handbook asseconda se una ati p nvidea , nel  mio caso nvidea series9 , ho fatto la prova per vedere se xorg funzionava come dice l'handbook, vedo uno schermo bianco con dei puntini ed il mouse funziona alla grande ,il problema sta quando faccio 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

mi da una miriade di errori ed inoltre mi consiglia di cambiare nel 

```
make.conf
```

la USE in

```
USE="+extras"
```

 cosa mi suggerite a riquardo? inoltre ho notato una cosa, l'handbook (durante l'installazione di Xserver) mi dice di abilitare   <*>  Event interface ed altre cose , ma io per l'installazione ho usato genkernel perchè adesso dovrei aprire il menu config per fare queste cose a mano?

----------

## ciro64

Poichè chiedevi dei desktop effects, ho chiesto del tipo di videocard solo per rammentarti che per opengl dovrai fare (siccome possiedi una nvidia)

```

# eselect opengl set nvidia
```

Riguardo la USE , in make.conf aggiungi

```
extras
```

e non

```
+extras
```

se riesci a riportare l'errore che ottieni, si potrà arrivare più facilmente a soluzione.

----------

## AssassinCreed

ma devo cancellare 

```
USE="mmx sse sse2"
```

 oppure lo lascio e sotto as esso aggiungo un altra USE?

----------

## ago

aggiungi.,.

Cmq se non hai chiari alcuni concetti è meglio per te andare a rivederli, onde evitare di fare confusione e agire in modo meccanico  :Wink: 

----------

## alessandro95

dunque, ho installato twm e xterm perchè la guida dice che se al comando startx vedo solo una schermata nera devo fare questo passaggio, ho dato quindi nuovamente startx e adesso vedo due terminali che posso ingrandire , chiudere spostare. xorg penso sia sistemato. ho dato 

```
emerge kde-meta
```

al 13/410 , mi ha dato degli errori ve li elenco così forse risolviamo il problema una volta per tutte.

```
failed to emerge sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11, log file

error:sys-libs/libieee1284-0.2.11, log file

emake failed

call stack;

ebuild.sh , line 54: called src_compile

envoirment, line 189: called _epi0_src_compile

ebuild.sh , line 612: called _eapi2_src_compile

ebuild.sh , line 646: called die

the specific snippet of code:

emake || die "emake failed"
```

di cosa si tratta esattamente? posso risolverlo?

----------

## AssassinCreed

scusa alessandro95 a me mi hanno sempre detto nei forum (vatti anche a leggere le raccomandazioni dei forum) che non si può intervenire in questo modo, questo era il mio topic , se hai dei problemi dovresti (a detta dei superiori di questo forum) aprire un topic per ogni problema che hai. almeno così mi hanno detto ieri. poi scusa, sono andato a leggere alcuni topic che tu hai fatto , e dicevi che eri riuscito ad installare kde , perchè lo stavi attualmente usando

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-837765.html

adesso te ne esci con questo problema approfittandoti del mio topic ,ma quanti anni hai , le hai lette le condizioni per la registrazione? penso proprio di no , ma l'educazione questi ragazzi di oggi dove ce l'hanno , in solaio?

ti prego di aprire un tuo topic ed eliminare questo messaggio che tu hai inserito

comunque tornando a noi ,il mio problema si è nettamente ampliato, il pc non si avvia + ,ho modificato il file /etc/X11/xorg.conf , ho riavviato per vedere le differenze , e non vedo + niente adesso , si accende il pc , ma io non vedo nulla. posso sistemarlo da un altro cd di un altra distribuzione? bhooo , ci ho provato , ho usato sabayon ma il file /etc/X11/xorg me lo rileva vuoto

----------

## Kernel78

Nick delle persone che in questa discussione hanno sbagliato:

- alessandro95

- AssassinCreed

Il primo si è inserito in malo modo in questa discussione (adesso sposto il suo messaggio)

Il secondo si è permesso un attacco personale al primo, quanti anni abbia, se abbia letto o meno le linee guida (cosa che suggerisco anche a te) non devono essere questioni che ti riguardino, qui aiutiamo anche quindicenni se si rivolgono a noi e se rispettano le linee guida, altrimenti ci pensano i moderatori.

NESSUN ATTACCO PERSONALE.

La ritengo la regola più importante.

Chiunque abbia dubbi, perplessità, rimostranze su quanto ho detto può sottopormele in privato. Non voglio leggere altro qui dentro che non sia collegato alla domanda di AssassinCreed.

Grazie a tutti per la collaborazione.

/EDIT: visto il messaggio di scuse di alessandro95 e il fatto che torna a ubuntu direi che è sufficiente ignorare il suo post qui.

----------

## AssassinCreed

chiedo umilmente scusa ad alessandro95 e tutti quelli che hanno dovuto leggere questi ultimi post di discussione animata.

----------

## xdarma

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> Ovviamente devi aggiungere al make.conf use come:
> 
> ```
> kde qt4 qt3support
> ```
> ...

 

Adesso non sto usando gentoo, ma mi sembrava di aver impostato "-qt3support" per questione di conflitti tra pacchetti.

Ovviamente presumo non abbia "ereditato" applicazioni qt3.

Potrebbe essere utile impostare "pm-utils" soprattutto nel caso stia installando su un portatile.

----------

## ago

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Adesso non sto usando gentoo, ma mi sembrava di aver impostato "-qt3support" per questione di conflitti tra pacchetti.

 

Senza quella use non riesci ad installare  :Smile: 

----------

